# Dearest music



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

*Ultimate classical work*

Which music most inspires you? Which music makes you shiver? Which music really belongs to you? etc. etc.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

As of now, for me it's Swan Lake.


----------



## saiteron (Apr 3, 2013)

classical

Debussy Preludes
Pictures from an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration)
Chichester Psalms and Symphony No. 2: The Age of Anxiety by Leonard Bernstein
Copland Symphony No. 3
Fratres for violin, strings, and percussion by Arvo Pärt

non-classsical

Lift Yr Skinny Fists to Heaven by Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Ambient 1: Music for Airports by Brian Eno
And Their Refinement of the Decline by Stars of the Lid
Choirs of the Eye by Kayo Dot
( ) by Sigur Rós


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't feel I like shiver too much anymore, maybe just once in a while. I use to cry a lot more too. But I haven't found anything that reduced me to tears as powerfully as Glazunov.

Ballet music of all sorts is "my" music. From Glazunov's _Raymonda_, to Prokofiev's _Cinderella_, to Ravel's _Daphnis et Chloe_, it all touches my heart so dearly. My soul is in ballet music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

lovetheclassics said:


> Which music most inspires you? Which music makes you shiver? Which music really belongs to you? etc. etc.


I could write a long boring list, but I'll spare everyone, and it would usually change every week or so. I am not fickle, it's just that there is so _much_ good stuff!

But the title says "Ultimate classical work." There are a predictable handful of works that consistently fit that role for me:

Bach - The Art of the Fugue.
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Vaughan-Williams - Tallis Fantasia
Ligeti - Requiem


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Everything by *Sibelius*, mostly his 2nd and 4th symphonies...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There are several different questions here. The music I like best is Baroque & specifically Monsieur Lully. But the music that makes me shiver? Eastern Orthodox chants, plainsong from Solesmes Abbey, or a tragic Irish ballad sung by a woman or a tuneful tenor, full of grace notes & modal/minor keyish.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

The Cavatina.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Everything by *Sibelius*, mostly his 2nd and *2nd* symphonies...


There, I corrected it for ya... :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Anything by Mozart. I don't care if it sounds like a slice of bread being buttered, I love it!


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Bach for inspiration, mostly the keyboard and instrumental music. Purcell for those shivering moments (including the Cold Genius' song from King Arthur), he was a master of creating drama in music.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Shostakovich's 5th is very dear to me and helped me through a very tough time in my life, as is Beethoven's 9th. My imagination really bursts with energy and vibrancy when I listen to anything by Dvorak.


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I love Shostakovich's 5th too, especially the largo!

Other works I really love at the moment:
Ives - The Unanswered question
Weber - Overture Euryanthe (middle part)
Wagner Lohengrin - Overture
Mozart - Requiem - Lacrimosa
Bach - Wenn ich einmal soll scheiden (Mengelberg version)
Beethoven - Violin concerto
Brahms - Violin concerto
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 - Adagio
Saint-Saëns - Aquarium
Schoenberg - Transfigured Night
Chopin - Preludes and nocturnes


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Music that makes me shiver?
Luciano Berio - Laborintus 2


----------

